# Orchidexpo 2014



## raymond (Mar 26, 2014)

http://orchidophilesmontreal.ca/Copied-Achats-de-groupes.php


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks. I will see you there.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 27, 2014)

Me too, Sunday afternoon!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2014)

Has anyone in that area seen Michel -Shiva since his wedding? Is he still around?


----------



## John M (Mar 28, 2014)

I spoke to Michel via e-mail recently. He's very happy and doing fine. He lurks here now and then. I'll let him decide if he wants to post any more details.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2014)

I went to the show, left 12:30AM from NYC for 7:30 breakfast. Did judging, worked on award (counting blooms and buds) for a 91 point CCE Maxillariella variegatum. Met up with JP Faust, Michel (Shiva), Denis (Phragmatic), Marie, Raymond, saw Lise for a second; and left snowy Montreal and came home Sunday. I took photos but work protocols are blocking me on Photobucket. I will post them asap. BTW had local meal, mussels and fries for dinner. What an abomination to do to delicious mussels!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2014)

I was able to sneak past the work filters for a moment.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the box idea.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the ribbons.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 2, 2014)

So sad I missed this show!!! Thanks for posting, Eric! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2014)

I have lots more photos. I will try to get more on tomorrow.
BTW, the ribbons are not as easy to work as they are the same color for the 3 places.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 2, 2014)

JohnM is right: I still visit the forum from time to time, though I'm down to about 10 orchids (from 350). The last year has been very busy for me and I now live in Montreal.
Since my wife doesn't want a lot of plants inside, I'm considering growing cyps outside.
I'll get more active eventually when I have some pics to show.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2014)

Welcome back. It was good to see you in Montreal.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2014)

Welcome back, Michel! You need a greenhouse again!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 2, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Welcome back, Michel! You need a greenhouse again!




Yes! Then the plants won't be inside to annoy the wife 

Glad to see you around! Orchids do bring happiness, but they can also get in its way. I'm currently in the process of a small downsize so I can accommodate other avenues of life. 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

Last of my photos. That's Lise in the 4th one down on the left!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 15, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Last of my photos. That's Lise in the 4th one down on the left!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for sahring the pics looks like a great show


----------

